# From Craigslist



## kweinert (Mar 17, 2012)

This seems unlikely to me:

http://denver.craigslist.org/zip/2907662918.html

Just in case the ad is gone, here's the part that seems unlikely:

WE JUST CUT DOWN A BIG TREE, ABOUT 15 FEET ON DIAMETER AND 40 FEET LONG. 

That would be a big tree, for sure. Is it unlikely or am I just inexperienced?


----------



## From The Forty (Mar 18, 2012)

I am guessing they don't know the difference between circumference and diameter. Otherwise I would like to see the chainsaw and bar that cut that thing down

Geoff


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2012)

I bet that one Kevin has would cut it!! I think you are right but that still would be 5'+- nice tree- sucker would be heavy though..........


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 18, 2012)

My wife and daughter just went to seattle on band tour. She sent me this pic. The lady told her it was a fir tree.
[attachment=3177]


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2012)

It is a baby- there are some GIANT Cedar-fir and spruce in Washington......... One of these days I will scan some pictures of logging during WWII- you will not believe they are real. When Mt St. Helens blew it's top it knocked down tens of thousands of trees just like that one. You cannot really see them now but they were laid out in one directions like toothpicks- Totally unbeliveable.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 18, 2012)

chippin-in said:



> My wife and daughter just went to seattle on band tour. She sent me this pic. The lady told her it was a fir tree.



Good thing she didnt drop that phone in her hand  Looks like a long way down Na na na na naah nah.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 19, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> It is a baby- there are some GIANT Cedar-fir and spruce in Washington......... One of these days I will scan some pictures of logging during WWII- you will not believe they are real. When Mt St. Helens blew it's top it knocked down tens of thousands of trees just like that one. You cannot really see them now but they were laid out in one directions like toothpicks- Totally unbeliveable.


The lady told her they get huge there...I guess so




LoneStar said:


> chippin-in said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and daughter just went to seattle on band tour. She sent me this pic. The lady told her it was a fir tree.
> ...



If anyone would drop it, it would be her.:scare:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2012)

If you ever get the chance go to Olympic Nat. Park. There are Big leave maples that are huge with moss hanging from them-reminds you of Alice in wonderland. Huge Doug fir, Sitka spruce and cedar also..


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I bet that one Kevin has would cut it!! I think you are right but that still would be 5'+- nice tree- sucker would be heavy though..........



I bet it would too. 

[attachment=3209]




Mike1950 said:


> If you ever get the chance go to Olympic Nat. Park. There are Big leave maples that are huge with moss hanging from them-reminds you of Alice in wonderland. Huge Doug fir, Sitka spruce and cedar also..



I've been to that big park up in Vancouver forget the name of it now but dayum they's some nice trees there. i was salivating trying to figure out how to sneak my saw an mill in and not get caught. Just kidding. (no not kidding  )


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 20, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> It is a baby- there are some GIANT Cedar-fir and spruce in Washington......... One of these days I will scan some pictures of logging during WWII- you will not believe they are real. When Mt St. Helens blew it's top it knocked down tens of thousands of trees just like that one. You cannot really see them now but they were laid out in one directions like toothpicks- Totally unbeliveable.



That would be awesome!


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 24, 2012)

:wacko1: Hey Kevin, What powers that saw, a small block chevy?


----------

